# For Everybody



## Termy (Jul 1, 2021)

There are things I avoid and recommend everyone avoid. 

Sugar. And they put it in just about everything.
Hydrogenated. That means margarine and Crisco. 
Artificial flavors. Yikes, who knows what is in those secret recipes. 
Soy. Only in soy sauce or sometimes soy oil. 
Refined table salt. I only use the real kind, unrefined. 

That is five things that are killing people. 

T


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

It's a shame you're so afraid of food. None of those things, used in moderation, is killing anybody. Note the word moderation. It's important.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 2, 2021)

Termy said:


> Refined table salt. I only use the real kind, unrefined.
> 
> T



Most table salt also has added iodine, an essential nutrient that helps maintain a healthy thyroid and especially important for vegetarians...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2021)

Doesn't unrefined salt mostly just have more dirt left in it?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 2, 2021)

Go to the ocean. Take a deep breath. There is your requirement for iodine for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Doesn't unrefined salt mostly just have more dirt left in it?


The dirt is sometimes made up of minerals, but they're not in nutritionally significant quantities.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2021)

The difference between "unrefined" (generally not a term used to define salt) salt and commonly available Kosher salt (NaCl - no additives) is non-salt stuff. Un"refined" salt, such as sea salt is made up of NaCl and and whatever other compounds were present in the source ( generally sea water) of the salt.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> The difference between "unrefined" (generally not a term used to define salt) salt and commonly available Kosher salt (NaCl - no additives) is non-salt stuff. Un"refined" salt, such as sea salt is made up of NaCl and and whatever other compounds were present in the source ( generally sea water) of the salt.


All salt is sea salt - some is evaporated from ocean water and some is mined from ancient dry sea beds. And you're right that "unrefined" is not generally used to describe salt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> All salt is sea salt...



Of course. I was using 'sea salt' as the marketing term.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Of course. I was using 'sea salt' as the marketing term.


Sorry, I shouldn't have written that as if I was addressing you directly. I meant it as an addition to the conversation.


----------



## Termy (Jul 4, 2021)

"Go to the ocean. Take a deep breath. There is your requirement for iodine for the foreseeable future."

I sincerely doubt that. 

T


----------



## Termy (Jul 4, 2021)

"Un"refined" salt, such as sea salt is made up of NaCl and and whatever  other compounds were present in the source ( generally sea water) of the  salt"

The other compounds are where the value is. You can say "Oh, there is a very small percentage" and you will be right. But that is what our body needs. Many of these are called trace minerals because they are not abundant. 

For example 1,000mg. is indicated on a quick web check, now manganese which is just as important, we only need 2.3mg. But we NEED it. 

Deficiencies are not always told in blood tests. For example chromium and vanadium belong in the pancreas. Other such examples exist but it would take all day. 

I have a database of sorts I could email out with very good information on this. Another way would be a long post/thread here, which might not be welcome. 

T


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

We eat what tastes good.  That include salts.  Usually Kosher salt.
We do not read labels either.  Why ruin a good thing.
My wife is always joking that her grandfather lived on fat back and biscuits.  He lived to almost 100.
I don't want to live that long.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> We eat what tastes good.  That include salts.  Usually Kosher salt.
> We do not read labels either.  Why ruin a good thing.
> My wife is always joking that her grandfather lived on fat back and biscuits.  He lived to almost 100.
> I don't want to live that long.



Amen. But, I'm only 82 so, may not have learned better as of yet. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2021)

Termy said:


> "Un"refined" salt, such as sea salt is made up of NaCl and and whatever  other compounds were present in the source ( generally sea water) of the  salt"
> 
> The other compounds are where the value is. You can say "Oh, there is a very small percentage" and you will be right. But that is what our body needs. Many of these are called trace minerals because they are not abundant.
> 
> ...


This is all true, but it's highly unlikely that anyone gets a significant amount of minerals from salt. They would have to be eating bowlfuls of it. Vitamins and minerals are abundant in other foods.

As someone with a long-standing nutrient absorption disorder, I know more than anyone needs to know about micronutrient requirements. Just eat good food and don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Termy (Jul 5, 2021)

"We eat what tastes good"

I have another hypothesis on that. Taste buds are a tool. When the flavors are unmanipulated, you should almost know what to eat. But with all this artificial junk and sugar and salt in everything our taste buds are confused. 

T


----------



## Termy (Jul 5, 2021)

"For example 1,000mg. is indicated..."

That is calcium, I forgot to put that word in. 

T


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 6, 2021)

Termy said:


> "We eat what tastes good"
> 
> I have another hypothesis on that. Taste buds are a tool. When the flavors are unmanipulated, you should almost know what to eat. But with all this artificial junk and sugar and salt in everything our taste buds are confused.
> 
> T


Yes they are.  My taste buds love salt, butter, seasonings and spices and I'm damn sure not going to try and ruin a good thing.
I save bacon grease to cook with. I eat the crispy skin from a pork roast. 
I also eat ice cream and candy on occasion.
We eat what we like and we eat what we want. And we follow that mantra each and every single day.

Oh....above in this reply box you will see a "quote symbol"  Its the furthest to the right. You can highlight the text you want to quote then click on the quote icon.This will wrap your text with quotation marks.
This feature is good for when you want to answer several times to one post.
Like this.



> Hello we eat what we like


----------

